# 3 year old child killed by sled dog



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

This happened in a small village in Alaska. Little girl wandered into neighbors sled dog yard. A tragedy.

http://www.adn.com/2010/05/21/1288936/child-killed-after-wandering-into.html


Julie


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

So leaving a 3 yr old outside for an hour with no adult supervision makes this the dogs fault, yet again? People are beyond stupid these days. He should have shot himslef in the face, for being a lousy dad.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I haven't decided how I feel about this just yet. 

The parents are negligent for sure. A whole team of sled dogs were destroyed. I imagine my husband would have killed them all as well. We never let our daughter out of our site. We built a fence around our property and had a padlock on it so she couldn't escape....

Last week one street over a 3 year old shot & killed himself with his dads firearm. The father had left it on top of the TV and child managed to get the gun and kill himself with it. Can I be angry at the stupid dad? Can I be angry at the gun maker? Can I be angry that society allowed this idiot the right to own a firearm and not train him on the responsibility of it?

I am utterly disgusted at the stupidy of people.

Julie


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> So leaving a 3 yr old outside for an hour with no adult supervision makes this the dogs fault, yet again? People are beyond stupid these days. He should have shot himslef in the face, for being a lousy dad.


Amen.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion that if you expect people to act anything other than irresponsible, stupid, and lazy, you'll spend your life disappointed.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Michael Swetz said:


> I've come to the conclusion that if you expect people to act anything other than irresponsible, stupid, and lazy, you'll spend your life disappointed.



=D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't really want to advertise this but in the light of the above, a 3-year old child was mauled to death by 4 staffordshire terriers that came into the house of her aunt and set about her little niece. Her grandmother threw herslef over the child and was badly injured. The child died. Thüringen, Germany.

As far as I know, most of the tragic accidents occur in the home of the dogs.

Years ago, Great Danes and JRTs were in the news as child killers. The child killers are the humans, though that have no ideas of what their dogs are capable of. Sad to say 40-50 years later, they still don't know.

And sadder still the Animal Care Organisations are now trying to make it absolutely impossiible to train and educate such dogs.

Here, in Switzerland, we're not allowed to use the prong or the e-collar. The "slip" is allowed but the slip is often only useful if you hang the dog up on it.

So here we have courses "training a dog without conflict" and afterwards Mrs Meyer is left alone with her dog, that has decided Mrs Meyer has no authority and does what he wants.

Es kotzt mich an,. ehrlich!!!


----------

